# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Mbështetja e institucioneve në Kosovë

## Albo

Duke marrë shkak nga episodet e dhunshme që kanë ndodhur në Kosovë në këto muajt e fundit, ku grupe e organiza të caktuara individësh kanë sulmuar institucionet demokratike të Kosovës dhe administratën ndërkombëtare të saj, e shohim të udhës që të hapim një sondazh jo zyrtar për të krijuar një ide se cili është qëndrimi që qytetarët e Kosovës mbajnë ndaj institucioneve të tyre demokratike. Kjo është e një rëndësie jetike për të tashmen dhe të ardhmen e Kosovës që është shumë pranë shpalljes dhe njohjes së pavarësisë.

Pyetjet që shtrohen përpara gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës, dhe gjithë shqiptarëve, janë:

*- A gëzojnë institucionet demokratike të Kosovës mbështetjen tuaj si shtetas?
- A keni besim ju tek institucionet demokratike: kuvend, qeveri, presidencë?
- Cili është qëndrimi juaj ndaj forcave paqeruajtëse të NATO?
- Cili është qëndrimi juaj ndaj UNMIK?*

Si në çdo sondazh, votoni lirshëm dhe ju ftojmë edhe t'u jepni përgjigjen tuaj pyetjeve të mësipërme. Nuk ka nevojë për replika e komente me njëri-tjetrin pasi secili ka votën dhe mendimin e tij.

Albo

----------


## xHeneta_18..kS

istitucionet e Ks e kan mbeshtetjen teme (edhe pse jo 100%, shkak korrupcionit)...dhe Natos i shkon gjithe mirnjohja jeme per ate qe kan dhe jon tu bo..po mos t'ishin ata n'Ks Serbia na kish zhduk nga faqja e dheut (edhe pse trimat e UCK-se kan luftu dhe jon munu boll)...mpuqqqq..paqe dhe dashni people!!!!!!

----------


## maxiks07

Po spari t'kisha falenderu per ngritjen e ksaj teme dhe kisha dashur qe sa ma shum te jene te involvuar ne kete tem.
 1. Sa i perket asaj se ka grupe ose organizata te veqanta te cilat i kan sulmuar institucionet demokratike te Kosoves, kjo nuk qendron sepse vetenvedosja eshte nje levizje e formuar prej shume pak antarve potencial. Per te then ashtu duhet ditur qka eshte grupi? kush e fromon grupin?, ajo eshte diqka tejter.
 Ndersa sa i perket sulmit kjo eshte paksa veshtire te gjykohet sepse kerkon nje analiz te thell dhe nje shpjegim me te gjate.
  E para;  a gezojne institucionet demokratike te Kosoves mbeshtetjen tuaj si shtetas! -  S'pari institucionet demokratike (kushtimisht) te Kosoves nuk jane demokratike sepse nuk jane transparante me popullin dhe nuk i japin llogari askujt. Njeherpenjeher askush nuk eshte shtetas i Kosoves sepse Kosova nuk eshte shtete. Ajo eshte ne formim e siper. Paketa e Ahtisairt permban elemente qe e qojne Kosoven drejt formimit te shtetsise. 
 2. A keni besim ju tek institucionet demokratike: kuvend, qeveri, presidencë?
   Kjy problem nuk ta t'bej shume me besim edhe pse ne mesin e politikanve ka njerz shume t'papergjeshem. Ky problem qendron ne mosefikasitetin e kuvendit, qeveris dhe presidences.  Ne sistemin gjysemparalmentar te kuvendit te Kosoves ka njerze te afate shume mirpo ata kane pak ndikim ne politik. Shumica e e parlametarve jane teoricent te zgjuar dhe te zot mirpo problemi i teoricentve eshte se nuk mund ta kuptojn realitetin e perditshem, nuk mund ta kuptojn jeten e perditshme te qytetarve, nuk i kuptojn problemet e qytetarve se me qka ballafaqohen ata, nuk mund ti vrejn se qka duhet te ndryshohet kjo eshte sikur doktori qe nuk mund ta identifikoj ndonje virus te pacienti dhe si pasoj pacienti keqsohet duke mos pasur receptin per t'parandaluar virusin dhe per te bere me mire.  Ata qe i kuptojn problemet ditore te njerzve jane juristet dhe shume pak jurist ka te angazhuar ne politik. Juristet jane ata te cilet qdo dit ballafaqohen me njerz dhe me kerkesa te tyre dhe ata dine me se miri se si ti mbrojne dhe ti sherojne kerkesat e tyre. Teoricienti i cili vetem ka lexuar e asnjer nuk eshte ballafaquar me kerkesa te njerzve por vetem sipas libres ai nuk din ti adresoj kerkesat e qytetrave dhe te askujt perveq se te jap nje definicion te mireshprehur rredh ndonje problemi.
  Qeveria ka deshtuar plotsisht ne permisimin e kushtetve te qytetarve. Ajo eshte e paaft ne shume ministri dhe si e till ka deshtuar ne çdo aspekt, si ne shendetsi , arsim per t'mos then ne qdo aspekt te veprimtaris t'vet.
  Nato- e vetmja forc ku mund te mbshteten qytetart e Kosoves njehere pernjeher por eshe mos t'harroj sherbimi policor i Kosoves eshte duke bere nje pune shume te madhe dhe vetem kto dy institucione jan nëna e qytetarve te Kosoves.
  Administrata e UNMIK-ut-  ku shkel kjo administrat bari ska me dal ma nat ven, eshte administrata ma e parganizuar dhe kjo organizat nuk ka lidhje me ecjen ose zgjidhjen e problemit. Kjo organizat vetem e vetem mund ta pshtjelloj dhe ta thelloj problemin. Ka shume zyre shum zyrtar te huj qe punojn ne keto zyre. Shumica prej tyre vijn prej vendeve te ndryshme te evropes. Secili e ka planprogramin e vet dhe kshtu qe aty behen nja 30 a 40 planprograme per ti realizuar dhe me kte ata e bejn nje lemsh t'madh aty ky administrojn. N'qat ven ku shkon te administroj UNMIK-u dmth qat vend e ka denuar Zoti per te hjekur.
  Kosova ka nje problem shume serioz e ai nuk eshte zgjidhja e statusit mirpo zgjidhja e nevojes, problemit, kerkeses se qytetarit. Kur te zgjidhet ky problem vetvetiu zgjidhet statusi i Kosoves. Sa varferia eshte ne Kosove, sa njeriu, sa i riu eshte ne gjendje te mjerushme (fatkeqsisht politikanet nuk e din kete ata e din veq nr sa jan), e shum e shum tjera.
 Let shpresojme per nje mrekulli.
Maxi nga Prishtina

----------


## bOndi_oo7

*unmIK* sa me shpejt.

----------


## e panjohura

A nuk po shifni kjart se ku do na qoj UNMIKU kemi mbet as ne tok as ne qiell po as ata sjan kah i bijn ne fije ....Atyre ju interesojn pagat .Po edhe shumices nga Shqiptaret nuk i konvenon pamvaresija e plot se ateher nuk mund te vjedh lirshem..Ju pengon Albini PSE? 
Mos te mendojm se me zgjidhjen e statusit do te largohen edhe shum gjera qe jan te rrezikshme per nje shtet ne tranzicion per to duhet te kemi forc dhe dijeni por me se tepermi toleranc se pari ne mes vet Shqiptareve.Pa kto elemente do mbesim si thot populli,,AS ME SHEHER AS ME KATUND"

----------


## King_Arthur

Plotësisht jane ata qe do drejtojne kosoven

----------


## GencKa

> Duke marrë shkak nga episodet e dhunshme që kanë ndodhur në Kosovë në këto muajt e fundit, ku grupe e organiza të caktuara individësh kanë sulmuar institucionet demokratike të Kosovës dhe administratën ndërkombëtare të saj, e shohim të udhës që të hapim një sondazh jo zyrtar për të krijuar një ide se cili është qëndrimi që qytetarët e Kosovës mbajnë ndaj institucioneve të tyre demokratike. Kjo është e një rëndësie jetike për të tashmen dhe të ardhmen e Kosovës që është shumë pranë shpalljes dhe njohjes së pavarësisë.


Ne Kosove nuk ka institucione demokratike, e as qe ka institucione. Ketu ka kinse-institucione; te cilat genjejne se jane institucione e se kane pushtet, ndersa me 10 shkurt nuk ishin ne gjendje te mbrojne qytetaret e tyre nga dora gjakatare e UNMIK-ut; dy shqiptare u vrane, mbi 80 u plagosen, nuk u mjaftoi kjo ploje masaker mbi popullin, pastaj arrestuan Albin Kurtin me aktiviste tjere.
Tash Kosova eshte ne prag te ndarjes dhe roberise e serbizimit, dhe protestat e demonstratat jane te pa-ndalshme dhe qdo-here e me masive.

----------


## troptit

Tung!
Persa i perket institucioneve te Kosoves, ato nuk jane aspak demokratike.Institucionet demokratike rrjedhin nga zgjedhje demokratike.Zgjedhjet jane demokratike kur permbushen 4 kushte: 1,Mire dhe plot-informimi rreth kandidateve dhe programeve mbi te ardhmen dhe mbi permbushjen reale  te tyre  ; 2,Mosushtrimi i dhunes apo shantazhit ne asnje forme te tij,mediatike,fizike apo mendore, mbi zgjedhesit; 3-Pjesemarrja e gjere ne zgjedhje; 4, Numerimi i drejte dhe tranparent i votave, pra i vullnetit te popullit.
 Ne Kosove dy kushtet e para, ai mbi informimin dhe ai mbi dhunen dhe shantazhin, jo vetem qe nuk jane respektuar, por ka patur nje platforme te parapregatitur nga Unmik-u dhe Kfor-i, per the ushtruar zhantazh te dendur dhe te perditshem mbi popullsine shqiptare me qellim shfytyrimin e rezultatit te zgjedhjeve. Dhe na duhet te shtojme se ja kane arritur mjaft mire.Ne nje rezultat te tille ka ushtruar ndikimin e tij vendimtar mbajtja qellimisht peng e zhvillimit ekonomik te Kosoves dhe moslejimi i tij ne asnje menyre e me te gjitha mjetet.Korrupsionin te Kosove me shume se Shqiptaret e ben Institucionet e Unmik-ut, qe ne vend qe ta perndjekin,ne pamje te pare e tolerojne, por mbas kesaj tolerance ne dukje, fshihen pas interesa financiare qe drejteperdrejte mbushin xhepat etyre, dhe interesa politite te shefave te tyre. Nje popull i uritur mund te qeveriset shume me lehte, sepse nje individ perpara se te mendoje duhet te haje, per te pasur energji te mjaftueshme edhe per te menduar.  
  Perderisa Unmik-u dhe Kfor-i e kryen si e sa duhet detyren e tyre per te dhunuar dy kushtet e para, permbushja e dy kushteve te dyta, ishte e detyrueshme per ta me qellim qe  t'i jepte nje ngjyrim ligjesie nje ngrehine krjtesisht anti-demokratike dhe perrrjedhoje antiligjore. Kur vendet perendimore u shprehn se zgjdhjet ne Kosove i permbushen standartet , ka nje kundershti te jashtezakonshme interesash. Ishin pikerisht ato qe i drejtuan dhe pergatiten zgjedhjet, si mund te dilnin kunder? Eshte njesoj si te pyesesh nje shites se si eshte malli qe shet! Ka shites qe e shan mallin e tij?!
  Shqiptaret nuk duhet kurre te harrojne se cdo vendim apo shpallje qe bejne si lindja edhe perendimi, marrin parasysh interesat e vendeve perkatese. Interesat Shqiptare merren parasysh vetem kur cenohet siguria ne rajon. E drejta shkon me forcen. E drejta pa kercenimin e forces, nuk shkon askund!Askush nuk te jep gje falas , perveq skllaverise!

----------


## XhKuka

Ne duhet te ndertojm te ardhme  duke e formuar shtetin ton te cilin e kemi ne prag,e me pas te mmos pajtohemi ose te pajtohemi me udheheqjet tona

----------


## Justiniani 2007

> Pyetjet që shtrohen përpara gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës, dhe gjithë shqiptarëve, janë:
> 
> - A gëzojnë institucionet demokratike të Kosovës mbështetjen tuaj si shtetas?
> - A keni besim ju tek institucionet demokratike: kuvend, qeveri, presidencë?
> - Cili është qëndrimi juaj ndaj forcave paqeruajtëse të NATO?
> - Cili është qëndrimi juaj ndaj UNMIK?


Do te deshiroja ti pergjigjesha pa dipllomaci dhe me te verteten me te madhe te mundshme ketyre pyetjeve....

1 - Per sa kohe qe keto institucione jane vetem _de facto_ "te pavarura" , sepse _de juro_ jane shume te varura nga perendimi, gjithsesi eshte e keqja me e vogel dhe e kane mbeshtetjen time si qytetar.

2 - Jo nuk kam besim sepse politikanet qe na perfaqesojne jane shume te korruptuar dhe genjeshtar.

3 - Qendrimi yne ? ne kete rast nuk kemi zgjidhje tjeter sepse jane e vetmja force qe mund te garantoje mbijetesen tone si popull karshi forcave serbe genocitale.

4 - UNMIK-u duhet te largohet sa me shpejt nga Kosova dhe sigurisht qe kjo do te shoqerohet me nje permiresim te dukshem te buxhetit financiar te Shtetit te Kosoves per investimet publike.

Faleminderit

----------


## alban399

tung jam albani kish dashur ti mbeshtes institucionet e kosovs sa kisha pasur mundesi me dijen time kisha pasur nje apel te punojn per ket vend:

----------


## musah_gv

Definitivisht duhet te sundoj ligji.si per popull si per instuticionet.Liri Albin Kurtit.

----------


## md_pellazgu

I shkreti popull shiptar :P. 
Kosove, Shqiperi, pak dallime kane.Edhe pse ca mund te thojne se Kosova eshte me e zhvilluar se Shqiperia, ndersa te tjere mendojne te kundrten.Per mua, ska ndonje dallim te madh."Fukarase" cka i servilet merr.Ska shume kerkesa.Nese i servilet me shume se 1 gje, mundohet me mendjen e tij te beje zgjedhjen me te mire.Por dihet qe fukarait nuk i servilet ndonje gje e "papare, e mire".Cfare dua te them me kete?
Pse jemi kaq "te trashe" ne si popull i thjeshte."Pronaret" jane te paket ne numer, ndersa "sherbyesit " e tyre jane shume here me shumte ne numer.Si tembeshtesim institucionet Kosovo-Shqiptare, kur keto institucione nuk jane ne sherbimin tone, por ne jemi ne sherbimin e tyre. Mendja ime revoltuese (po thjeshte nje revolte teorike, e jo praktike, sepse edhe une bej pjese tek "te trashet"), nuk mlejon qe t'i mbeshtes.T'pakten jo tani, jo derisa te "adoptohemi nga nje familje tjeter", nje familje qe te kujdeset per "femijen" e vet,nje familje "shtepiake" e jo qe ben pas karrieres.Besoj q nuk e meritojme te genjehemi me, sic po genjehemi sot, po na hjedhin hi syve, duke i nderruar antaret e vegjel te familjes, nderkohe qe te zotet e shtepise jane po ato.
Mund t'ju dukem pesimist, por ne fakt jam realist.Prinderit bilogjik nuk i zgjedhim ne, por "prinderit politik" i zgjedhim sic ke me te.Ika, se u acarava thjeshte nga fakti se jam i kufizuar brenda teorise time, pa pasur altertative te aplikimit praktik te kesaj teorije  :ngerdheshje: . Shnet  :shkelje syri: .
PS sa i dua shqiptaret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

Eshte kot te flas mjer fukaraja

----------


## VALMIR11

tung nga vali une i mbshtes institucionet pjeserisht se disa jan te korruptuar e disa punojn vetem per popull.

----------


## isakb

Institucionet Kosovare jane gjithqka tjeter perveqse  demokratike , dhe shyqyr qe jane ketu Kfori dhe Unmiku se na kishin shit serbise per 24h.

----------


## artan shkodra

te dashur miq,ceshtja e Kosoves eshte nje ceshtje qe kerkon nje gjykim te thelle dhe te shendoshe,pa anime partiake.UNMIK ne vendin tone eshte nje institucion qe vetem zhvat te holla,dhe punon vetem per 7%minoritete,po keshtu edhe qeveria punon per kete 7%.Levizja Vetvendosje eshte nje levizje e drejte dhe demokratike.   RROFTE SHQIPERIA ETNIKE

----------


## fati54

E rendesishme eshte te fitohet pavaresia,gjithsesi me pas gjerat besoj se do te 
rregullohen,shqiptaret kane qene vitale dhe nuk asnje arsye te mos jene dhe ne te 
ardhmen,te mos harrojme se nuk ka pyll pa derra.

----------


## Ahmetaj68

JO NEGOCIATA .   

          VETVENDOSJE 

       E rendesishme eshte qe duhet ta marrim me qdo kush  pavarsin.

       Si dhe lirimin e  z.Albin Kurtit

----------


## FatosKra

Miredita juve te gjitheve une jam Fatosi dhe ju lajmerohem nga franca, desha te citoj se çeshtja e Kosoves eshte bajagi e ndjeshme sa i perket kuvendareve tone etj... sepse shumica e tyreve jane njerez qe nuk kan dy lidhje me koke dhe shum leht shiten dhe hiq nuk ma merr mendja qe nuk kishin me e shit prap kosoven ashtu siq e kan shit te paret ton , vetemm se tashti une mendoj dhe them qe intersat politike boterore kan ndryshuar dhe shyqyr per neve qe kjo esht ne anen ton dhe amerika nuk na vet fort se mos vet per neve se çka na kish gjeten neve qysh moti ishim thirr drazha apo tjeter, kershtu qe besim tek politikanet ton nuk kam absolutisht dhe prej se ka vdekur apo prej se kan helmosur te ndjerin nuk di kujt t'ia jap voten. Per UNMIK-un nuk kam fort koment sepse ata ketu kan ardhur me shum te bejn sabotazh sesa ndihmes reale politike dhe tjeter kosoves dhe do shohim se si po na lejn kur te ikin nga kosova , do jete nje kaos total sepse asgje gati nuk kan len ne duart e shqiptareve , paramendoni asnje dokument nuk esht gati, at dit kur te pavaresohet kosova ne nuk do kemi asgje, kurfarr dokumenti valid identifikimi kosovar e as dok udhetimi etj... keshtu qe flm UNMIK per te gjitha qe ki bere ne kosove? Tani per KFOR-in, une nuk kam asgje kunder tyre sepse kur ta kqyrsh shyqyr qe jan ne kosove se ish bo puna karamboll g

----------

